# Lian Li Galahad 360 wie anschließen? Mainboard oder Commander Pro?



## Kottich (15. Februar 2021)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich bin gerade dabei nach 9 Jahren mal wieder einen Rechner zusammen zu bauen. Allerdings komme ich nicht weiter, weil ich gerade offenbar ein paar Verständnisprobleme habe.

Damit ihr euch ein genaueres Bild machen könnt, hier ein paar Infos zu meinem System:

Gehäuse: Lian Li O11 Dynamic XL
Mainboard: ASUS ROG Strix Z570 E-Gaming
CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 5900x
AIO: Lian Li Galahad 360, statt der mitgelieferten Lian Li-Lüfter, habe ich 3 Corsair QL-Lüfter angebaut (angebaut oben)
Gehäuselüfter: weitere 7 Corsair QL-Lüfter ( 3 vorne, 3 unten, 1 hinten)
Dazu habe ich noch einen Commander Pro und zwei Lightning Node Cores, die in zwei 3er-Packs dabei waren.

Die Lüfter oben und hinten pusten aus dem Gehäuse und die Lüfter vorne und unten saugen die Luft rein.

Ich möchte gerne so viel wie möglich über die Icue-Software steuern. Jetzt ist mir schon aufgefallen, dass ich mit den beiden Nodes bis zu 12 Lüfter RGB-technisch anschließen kann, aber an den Commander Pro nur 6 Lüfter passen. Ich brauche dann wohl noch solche Y-Kabel.
Außerdem frage ich mich wie ich die Galahad-Aio und die 3 QL-Lüfter am Radiator am besten anschließe. Mein Ziel ist es, dass die Lüfter und die Pumpe je nach CPU-Temperatur gesteuert werden. 
Kann ich die Lüfter an das Mainboard oder an den Commander Pro anschließen, so dass die Lüfter je nach CPU-Auslastung laufen?

Vieleicht könnte ihr mir da etwas Rat geben. Ich danke euch schon mal 

Viele Grüße!


----------

